# Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

60mm Inducer'ed 7 blade billet beauty here that will nestle right in b/w the 30R and 35R. I have a feeling it will make almost as much power as a 35R w/ 30R or better spool... stay tuned... I wont rest


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*

Yup, officially bookmarked, can't wait to see data Arnold


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how bout that


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*

Is this a another precision turbo?


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*

Please explain it. What makes it different?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R (burkechrs1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burkechrs1* »_Please explain it. What makes it different? 

I can get into all sorts of details about it.. but in the long run, its what kind of curve it produces. I like the best of both worlds, not just raw power for 1500rpm's. 76R's leave me wanting a touch more usually, especially set at street boost and 35R's are a little laggy for me...
I can tell you that when you look at the bare wheel, its got semblence of extended tip technology.. The trim from inducer to base is very aggressive and it incorporates a GT'ish rear wheel which is pretty flowey...


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

looks good arnold, can't wait to see some results with this lil guy.


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Is this going on the A4?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DonSupreme)*

So what about the turbine wheel?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

I think I found my new turbo.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Charisma)*

ill be a guinea pig. just need some 830's..


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

Nice! I wanna see what this baby can do! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (EF9Si)*

whats this difference in this turbo and the one shown here a few years back http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3346507 ?


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_So what about the turbine wheel? 


x2 

And Price?








Oil and watercooled?
Ball bearing?


_Modified by vdubguy97 at 9:00 AM 2-12-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_whats this difference in this turbo and the one shown here a few years back http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3346507 ?









The gt35rst that he posted had a 35r wheel and a scaled down turbine wheel. This turbo has a billet 7 blade compressor wheel (rather close to the HTA it looks like) and a bit smaller. Since Arnold said its a tweener, its probably in the 58-60lb/min range, right in there with the S256 and S258


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
The gt35rst that he posted had a 35r wheel and a scaled down turbine wheel. This turbo has a billet 7 blade compressor wheel (rather close to the HTA it looks like) and a bit smaller. Since Arnold said its a tweener, its probably in the 58-60lb/min range, right in there with the S256 and S258

Exducer size is actually as big as a 35R (82mm). It swallows an S256 wheel as you can see here...


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so what kind of difference in the turbo's is there in this and the one i posted the link too and a price would be nice to know as well.........also is the turbo i posted a link too still available? 
if you had to compare this to the one i posted a link too what would be different about the 2 whp wise and actual turbo spec wise?
also could you give me your opinion here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4245528 please


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*

apples to oranges really. There's quite a bit more tech involved w/ this thing as I can visually see. As per true billet and 5axis cnc style, every shortcoming as a result of the limitations of the casting process is eliminated (hmm, all you needed was a half million dollar machine and tooling )... These come in both journal and ball bearing and you can PM me about pricing cause I want this to stay technical...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*









Could you throw up some comparison pics Arnold? GT28/30x?


_Modified by l88m22vette at 7:12 PM 2-12-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

So what about the turbine wheel?


----------



## Fale (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

definitely going to follow this.....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Fale)*

well, you see the S256 which is roughly the size of a GT3076R (slightly bigger on the exducer and smaller on the inducer).
The turbine wheel is proprietary... kinda similiar to the GT35RST...
Who wants to know what size shoe i wear?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Here is a comparo... 6262 on right. I've been doing this for years for you guys. Who's your daddy?


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Those two pictured above are the same compressor right? Almost looking for a reason to send in my sc61 for the billet upgrade wheel


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Yareka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_Those two pictured above are the same compressor right? 

new turbo left, 6262 right. The 6262 is larger than a 35r, also you can see its not a 7 blade compressor wheel


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

god damnit I just finished my 3076r build


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (brookrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brookrock* »_god damnit I just finished my 3076r build









i know i wish i would have known about this 8 months ago


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_
i know i wish i would have known about this 8 months ago


dont feel bad. the Vband bottom mount came out a week or so after i bought my bottom mount








but on a brighter note, i finally purchased an O2M


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

welp this>3076r?


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Cool, i'll wait on my judgment after I see the results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
dont feel bad. the Vband bottom mount came out a week or so after i bought my bottom mount








but on a brighter note, i finally purchased an O2M









oh man that is def. rough. i feel ya on that. congrats on the 02m, do you have it in and how you liking it?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_
oh man that is def. rough. i feel ya on that. congrats on the 02m, do you have it in and how you liking it?

ill have it soon. cars apart, will be out this spring, im waiting on a few more things from Arnold before it all goes back together. still have to decide on a clutch.

if i had an AEB and some cams(and money) id be all over some billet/vband turbo action


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
ill have it soon. cars apart, will be out this spring, im waiting on a few more things from Arnold before it all goes back together. still have to decide on a clutch.

if i had an AEB and some cams(and money) id be all over some billet/vband turbo action

yeah arnold recommended a clutchnet kit... so thats what i got lol... yeah my trans is out now due to my slave cylinder having problems... next on my list is the aeb or thinking about porting out my awp.. arnold also threw that out at me... so idk... $$$ is an issue now


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*

Did YOU make this billet wheel or is this from Precision? If so I'd venture to guess it'd fair against the HTA3076R similarly to the HTA3582R vs 6265, shown here.
And why would you pick the rifle-drilled compressor cover over a Tial shroud?
HTA:

















_Modified by ALT3rEg0 at 1:05 PM 2-13-2009_


_Modified by ALT3rEg0 at 1:05 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

^ So beautiful.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

x2...damn


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_Did YOU make this billet wheel or is this from Precision? If so I'd venture to guess it'd fair against the HTA3076R similarly to the HTA3582R vs 6265, shown here.
And why would you pick the rifle-drilled compressor cover over a Tial shroud?


This is something I decided to put together w/ Precision parts. It doesnt really have a name yet. I just knew both parts existed, spoke to the tech guys there as I've been doing for the last 7yrs and voila... a new creation... with a promise to test it out. Anyways, as far as the drilled comp, you see that the holes are drilled bigger right? This is another thing that has been augmented...


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Vbanded????? and Im getting one


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

As I thought. Any proof of the "bigger holes" making it a better anti-surge cover or is this something that's yet to be tested, along with the turbo itself? Holes are just easier for anyone with a mill to machine than Tial's setup.
I don't doubt your experience or know-how with performance parts, but when it comes to turbochargers and their design, I trust Robert Young (FP) over you...just sayin. If you can prove this thing works better then bravo.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_As I thought. Any proof of the "bigger holes" making it a better anti-surge cover or is this something that's yet to be tested, along with the turbo itself? Holes are just easier for anyone with a mill to machine than Tial's setup.
I don't doubt your experience or know-how with performance parts, but when it comes to turbochargers and their design, I trust Robert Young (FP) over you...just sayin. If you can prove this thing works better then bravo.









What are you insinuating? The moat (HKS) design is also done on a mill or a lathe, but most likely a mill. I never even had a problem w/ the older design. The fact that they dont work is an urban myth. I bet you'd have a hard time explaining to me how it works and where the slot is placed and why... Dont be fooled by heresay, the bullet design works, there's not much to bleed off at all in a surging situation...
I've designed impeller wheels myself as well. I am versed in technically designing it w/ the proper height ratios for the major/minor blades. I never said anything about Robert Young or questioned his knowledge of impellers and their design so I dont know where you got that from... I dont want to get into manufacturing wheels because manufacturing turbo wheels and investing in the tooling to install on said shaft/chra/balancing is just a whole different ballgame for me and I'll leave it to the established companies.
As for this unit working... there is no existing maps but I've taken the measurments front/back... They are w/in an ideal ratio that I go by. Not a mismatch... We'll just have to see how it all works...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (giacTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giacTT* »_Vbanded????? and Im getting one









You think I'll mess w/ anything I cant vband?


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So this one(turbocharger) is the Precession 6262 or 6265 or the 6235 right?
Im curious on how much power the 6262 makes over the 60mm turbine Garret wheel turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_So this one(turbocharger) is the Precession 6262 or 6265 or the 6235 right?
Im curious on how much power the 6262 makes over the 60mm turbine Garret wheel turbo? 

Its not the 6262 or 65. Like I said, nothing on a catalog as of yet...
The 62 wheel is more comparable to a 35R wheel, not a 30 (and yes, I'm talking about the turbine wheel)


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:41 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_
And why would you pick the rifle-drilled compressor cover over a Tial shroud?

That is not a Tial shroud.


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
That is not a Tial shroud.

Lolcuse me? What the shroud I posted? It sure is, with some added machining by FP to fit the wheel. Same thing they do with the 3582. Same anti-surge design just comp wheel fitment machining. Tial offers that style shroud for standard 3582s and 3076s as well, but the ones straight from Tial won't (or aren't supposed to) fit the FP wheels.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

if im not mistaken i beleave FrankieBonez is putting this turbo or a similar turbo on his new buildup... and i think he is almost done with the car if not done... the manifold he is using is pretty nice with a Vband.....


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_if im not mistaken i beleave FrankieBonez is putting this turbo or a similar turbo on his new buildup... and i think he is almost done with the car if not done... the manifold he is using is pretty nice with a Vband.....

Car was sold off in pieces last I knew. He went with a 37R IIRC, then got a cobra. He didn't have a vband setup....


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_
Lolcuse me? What the shroud I posted? It sure is, with some added machining by FP to fit the wheel. Same thing they do with the 3582. Same anti-surge design just comp wheel fitment machining. Tial offers that style shroud for standard 3582s and 3076s as well, but the ones straight from Tial won't (or aren't supposed to) fit the FP wheels.

I think what he is getting at it was originally an HKS style.. Its machined by Tial, but its unmistakably an HKS STYLE anti-surge moat design which has been around for over 10yrs now. I remember when they came out w/ it..


_Modified by passatG60 at 7:01 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Just curious, who's going to be supplying the bearing housings and systems for these turbos since Precision Turbo isn't on the Garrett website as a performance distributor or retail distributor anymore?
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/...rvlet
That turbo looks awesome Arnold


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
Car was sold off in pieces last I knew. He went with a 37R IIRC, then got a cobra. He didn't have a vband setup....

Im pretty sure he is building another motor... or maybe i got it confused with some of the post i was reading.. but im pretty sure he is building another engine... i just dont know what its going into...


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

BTW, as far as the HTA76R comparisons... I guess you didnt compare the numbers. This is an 82mm exd, not a 76mm... Its got a 60mm inducer, not a 55mm... geez... I'll line this thing up against an HTA76R any day and soundly spank it...


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (passatG60)*

What you questioned had nothing to do with anything then. You certainly have reason to be mad, and I'm happy to have contributed to it. Happy friday.
Continue the technical discussion I spose.


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_Just curious, who's going to be supplying the bearing housings and systems for these turbos since Precision Turbo isn't on the Garrett website as a performance distributor or retail distributor anymore?
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/...rvlet
That turbo looks awesome Arnold










They dont have a problem getting garrett product. There are many levels to garrett's distribution. I have some insight as one of my relatives works at Honeywell, only in the aerospace division, so I'm assumming they arent completely cut off..


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
They dont have a problem getting garrett product. There are many levels to garrett's distribution. I have some insight as one of my relatives works at Honeywell, only in the aerospace division, so I'm assumming they arent completely cut off..

Awesome, can't wait to see this product developed fully. Even if they are for now i'm sure they've got a bunch of inventory to keep us happy for a while. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Clay @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Clay @ CTS Turbo* »_
Awesome, can't wait to see this product developed fully. Even if they are for now i'm sure they've got a bunch of inventory to keep us happy for a while. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Been busy trying to get some custom stuff out (always tailoring to ppl's needs which keeps me grouchy and sleepless







) but this thing will find its way into one of a few machines around me very soon in some clamped fashion


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_As I thought. Any proof of the "bigger holes" making it a better anti-surge cover or is this something that's yet to be tested, along with the turbo itself? Holes are just easier for anyone with a mill to machine than Tial's setup.
I don't doubt your experience or know-how with performance parts, but when it comes to turbochargers and their design, I trust Robert Young (FP) over you...just sayin. If you can prove this thing works better then bravo.










_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_What you questioned had nothing to do with anything then. You certainly have reason to be mad, and I'm happy to have contributed to it. Happy friday.
Continue the technical discussion I spose.

I dont even know why you post in threads sometimes... just because you trust robert young over arnold... congratulations do you want a cookie or something? that has nothing to do with anything...


----------



## ALT3rEg0 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_I dont even know why you post in threads sometimes... just because you trust robert young over arnold... congratulations do you want a cookie or something? that has nothing to do with anything...

if i came over does your offer still stand? make sure they're warm.
make sure to check the link i posted, as it's relevant to the turbo that was posted. if you want to continue a non-technical discussion about this there are other ways to get ahold of me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ALT3rEg0* »_
if i came over does your offer still stand? make sure they're warm.
make sure to check the link i posted, as it's relevant to the turbo that was posted. if you want to continue a non-technical discussion about this there are other ways to get ahold of me.









This is not relevant to the thread you posted. These are completely different then the 6262 which actually prompted FP in developing an 86hta because the 82hta couldnt quite make the peak numbers of the 6262. Anyways, read a little more carefully, this turbo has not been tested yet
BTW, this is a technical thread about a particular turbo, not about how it stacks up to turbo a,b or c... You can post whatever you want, as I'm not the type that cares, but stay on topic...


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:25 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## ullbsory1.8t (Apr 9, 2006)

save one for me arnold ..... muhahahahahahah


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
This is not relevant to the thread you posted. These are completely different then the 6262 which actually prompted FP in developing an 86hta because the 82hta couldnt quite make the peak numbers of the 6262. Anyways, read a little more carefully, this turbo has not been tested yet
BTW, this is a technical thread about a particular turbo, not about how it stacks up to turbo a,b or c... You can post whatever you want, as I'm not the type that cares, but stay on topic...

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:25 PM 2-13-2009_

I'd like to see some dynos and information rather than just pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see how these fare against the competition








Anytime you have companies trying to outdo each other the performance enthusiast wins


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_
I'd like to see some dynos and information rather than just pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see how these fare against the competition








Anytime you have companies trying to outdo each other the performance enthusiast wins










So you're saying every post I made on this link was just pictures? You want dynos? You're going to have to wait. One doesnt just whip up an engine that'll support this turbo... Anyways, the best solutions are rarely picked over the best marketed. I'm after facts as I actually do design, test and manufacture products rather then pretend I do...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (ullbsory1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ullbsory1.8t* »_save one for me arnold ..... muhahahahahahah

hehe, ryan.... You know I never did your WRX wrong. You didnt make too many friends with that car







, nor Patrick's Evo... I wanna help bring your avant to the promise land










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:26 AM 2-14-2009_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So you're saying every post I made on this link was just pictures? 

no hes saying stop using your fingers on a keyboard and get wrenchin" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_
no hes saying stop using your fingers on a keyboard and get wrenchin" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha, fair enough.. but the woman wont let me do that today


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol i had to beg to get my pc turned on


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (velocity196)*

Valentines Day = The gauge in which men find out how whipped they really are... We need a female slavery day too. The world is so unbalanced. Ok, back on topic!


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Haha, fair enough.. but the woman wont let me do that today









sometimes thats a nice break from the norm.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
sometimes thats a nice break from the norm. 

Whatever, I'm installing a built motor in a Jetta this afternoon. The Jetta complains less than my woman.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
So you're saying every post I made on this link was just pictures? You want dynos? You're going to have to wait. One doesnt just whip up an engine that'll support this turbo... Anyways, the best solutions are rarely picked over the best marketed. I'm after facts as I actually do design, test and manufacture products rather then pretend I do...

I'll wait.










_Modified by themachasy at 10:30 AM 2-14-2009_


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

ok tease is on.. what will this be run on and when so the power/torque delivery can bee seen.
appetite wetted..
need some sauce on it now
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_ok tease is on.. what will this be run on and when so the power/torque delivery can bee seen.
appetite wetted..
need some sauce on it now
thx

Hey Bill,
Ok, most likely:
01 A4Q
AEB head w/ the works
stockish bottom end w/ some strengthening
custom intake and TB


----------



## ullbsory1.8t (Apr 9, 2006)

keep some of that secret sauce for my avant>>>I want to make more enemies.....lol


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

my debit card is waiting!!!!!!!


----------



## 18Lturbo (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

sick stuff!


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (ALT3rEg0)*

i <3 e-tuners.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

me want results now!!...damn i hate being young with no patience ......


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (krazygti)*

Ok, then we are trying to wrap up within a couple of weeks a 2.0L w/ stock aeb head and vband config.... We'll get some peak numbers sometime after that..


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I can get into all sorts of details about it.. but in the long run, its what kind of curve it produces. I like the best of both worlds, not just raw power for 1500rpm's. 76R's leave me wanting a touch more usually, especially set at street boost and 35R's are a little laggy for me...
I can tell you that when you look at the bare wheel, its got semblence of extended tip technology.. The trim from inducer to base is very aggressive and it incorporates a GT'ish rear wheel which is pretty flowey...


I for one care and would enjoy hearing those details. Please feel free to go on a long winded rant which I and others who are interested will listen to.

Just because some people on this forum have the attention span of a gnat, does not mean we should all be punished.
Please explain!!!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Anyways, the best solutions are rarely picked over the best marketed. I'm after facts as I actually do design, test and manufacture products rather then pretend I do...


These are some of the most intelligent words spoken on the vortex, and go a long way. That effect happens all over -- advertising works better than some would think.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

soo um hows this project going..im kinda waiting for this or the 30r


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

love to see some dyno printouts from this turbo. I guess this is what I`ll need for my AGU`ed mk2 syncro....... 
please pm me a price...


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (hiawata)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiawata* »_
love to see some dyno printouts from this turbo. I guess this is what I`ll need for my AGU`ed mk2 syncro....... 
please pm me a price...

im ready to order as soon as my returns arrives arnold!


----------



## creative077 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*

thats one beatiful turbo..if that was a chick i would marry it in a heart beaT good luck with the project


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R (creative077)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

status please!!!..i cant stand the anticipation!!!!


----------



## BOOSTINDUB (Jun 17, 2005)

i just priced one with a fueling package from arnold. to go on my built aeb motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
turbo i have now is a 3071r, 630cc, and unitronics, shoulda went bigger the first time










_Modified by BOOSTINDUB at 7:00 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (BOOSTINDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOOSTINDUB* »_ shoulda went bigger the first time










That's what we all say


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_
That's what we all say









tell me about it.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (20aeman)*

Hey Arnold how do you think this turbo will compare to a gt3082??? the 3082 turbo is between a 30r and a 35r ....???right


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_Hey Arnold how do you think this turbo will compare to a gt3082??? the 3082 turbo is between a 30r and a 35r ....???right









Well, they are two completely diff wheels. Its got a bigger turbine section then the 30R and obviously you have the 7blade comp at the same 82mm. Tough to say, but i'd venture to say the front/back are a better match then the 3082R


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks for responding to my question Arnold....Any idea when this turbo will be on the market??? and how much???


----------



## vwturbo02 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Arnold! No interest in buying the turbo BUT... i did have the 3082 which i sold to "kamahao" and my question is... would the benefits of this turbo vs the 3082 be worth purchasing for somebody who ALREADY has a 3082???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (vwturbo02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwturbo02* »_Arnold! No interest in buying the turbo BUT... i did have the 3082 which i sold to "kamahao" and my question is... would the benefits of this turbo vs the 3082 be worth purchasing for somebody who ALREADY has a 3082???









As far as comp/turbine wheel match, its much more balanced then the 3082R. Very close to testing it out, have to finish up a few things on the car and it will be ready to roll... Very excited about that right now


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As far as comp/turbine wheel match, its much more balanced then the 3082R. Very close to testing it out, have to finish up a few things on the car and it will be ready to roll... Very excited about that right now

me 2... i am anxious to see how it works out...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BOOSTINDUB (Jun 17, 2005)

hurryyyyy


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_i <3 e-tuners. 

me 2


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (axl rose)*

bump since i'm eager to see some results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*

i'm bumpin this thread up.
I might go with this over a 3076... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_i'm bumpin this thread up.
I might go with this over a 3076... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

exactly...
i'd like to see a graph off a dyno...spool and potential.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_
me 2... i am anxious to see how it works out...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

chad this would be SIICCKK in your car brah!! it would make me swap turbo's as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

Car is running.. now time to tune...


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sent a pm on another issue and in for results because I got a to buy a turbo REAL soon


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Arnold, you are killing me here. Im sitting here with a 35r and i feel like my turbo is a fossil. With FP coming out with the HTA and now PTE releasing all of these new billet turbos, one cant keep up with all the new turbos. Not only has the lag dropped 200-300rpms, output is up several lb/min








Deff have to give it up to PTE for keep them affordable compared to the HTA's.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Arnold, you are killing me here. Im sitting here with a 35r and i feel like my turbo is a fossil. With FP coming out with the HTA and now PTE releasing all of these new billet turbos, one cant keep up with all the new turbos. Not only has the lag dropped 200-300rpms, output is up several lb/min








Deff have to give it up to PTE for keep them affordable compared to the HTA's. 

Well if it werent for them, I would probably have my own wheels by now... The 35R is a very viable turbo. You can always send it in to me for the B treatment man... anytime


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Arnold! how's the turbo/spool?
WE NEED UPDATES!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well if it werent for them, I would probably have my own wheels by now... The 35R is a very viable turbo. You can always send it in to me for the B treatment man... anytime

Wow, thats nice to know.








Deff hope i can do that before i get ready to install it.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

actually I don't want you to post results Arnold, becuase then I won't have to feel like crap choosing a GT3076r over your turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_Arnold! how's the turbo/spool?
WE NEED UPDATES!









will find out later.. This is going to be run on a specific setup.. namely a longitudinal vband setup right now. Doesnt mean it'll do the same on something else... but you'll get a general idea..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Wow, thats nice to know.








Deff hope i can do that before i get ready to install it. 

Hey man, when it comes to these things, who's done more weird turbos then me on this site







?

_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
actually I don't want you to post results Arnold, becuase then I won't have to feel like crap choosing a GT3076r over your turbo. 

Ok, I wont post results. For all those curious about this turbo, you can thank infinityman for putting a halt to this test...



_Modified by [email protected] at 12:40 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hey man, when it comes to these things, who's done more weird turbos then me on this site







?

spoolin/50trim S


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
spoolin/50trim S
















I'm humbled


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Ok, I wont post results. For all those curious about this turbo, you can thank infinityman for putting a halt to this test...

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:40 PM 3-10-2009_








hope thats not the case,if it turns out to be so infinityman should be happy to know there is about 6-7,000 miles of ocean and north america keeping me from slapping him


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_







hope thats not the case,if it turns out to be so infinityman should be happy to know there is about 6-7,000 miles of ocean and north america keeping me from slapping him


























_Modified by infinityman at 4:33 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

so is this the 5757 or a variant of it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_so is this the 5757 or a variant of it?

Just calling this one the tweener-1. there are similiar numbers depicting different turbos these days as their number system has changed...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok, keep in mind this is on the longitudinal aeb 2.0L w/ 630cc file, stock head, stock cams and vband setup... rips so far, very streetable... thats all i'm getting right now.. its responsive on this setup... more results soon.. Its only running 1 bar right now...


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ok, keep in mind this is on the longitudinal aeb 2.0L w/ 630cc file, stock head, stock cams and vband setup... rips so far, very streetable... thats all i'm getting right now.. its responsive on this setup... more results soon.. Its only running 1 bar right now...

full results or bust lol...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_
full results or bust lol...


The car was literally finished the other day. its tues.. we have jobs and lives







... but anyways... seems to feel more powerful then a comparable 1.8L setup on same file w/ the 3071r at 21psi at 14psi on this one... and from what I'm hearing, spool is pretty similiar.. but this might be somewhat of an apples to oranges type scenario...
vband mani vs logger
diff piping
diff housings
1.8L vs 2.0L
but so far everything is going in the right direction..


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (krazygti)*

This sounds like the ultimate street turbo.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*

seriously i can't wait


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*

UPDATE
You can actually feel it spooling, meaning, you're getting positive pressure at 2800rpm's (1psi). I'm sure the setup and the 2.0L is really helping this out.. If I was to guess, this decent sized turbo will hit 20psi on this particular setup at 4k.. It had previously had on a logger w/ 3082R... He's saying that this bigger turbo has a broader powerband, better boost threshold and def more powerful then the previous. He kept saying, as he has a point of reference, that his buddy's 3071r setup on 21psi is not as powerful as his current at 14, its very apparent that this is true..
For a turbo that has the potential to hit 550-600whp, on a mustang dyno, I think its shaking out pretty well so far. We have some things to take care of and then its dyno time. Obviously, the 630cc file will have to be upgraded..


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:20 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sounds good so far.....
i'd also like to hear results on a 1.8T, stock compression. any chances on that?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotofgmplease* »_sounds good so far.....
i'd also like to hear results on a 1.8T, stock compression. any chances on that?









I will have a journal setup done in an 01 w/ Eurodyne 830cc mafless file w/ Brute's new rifle drilled rods on 19mm pins (only way I would put 19mm pinned rods on. Will also prob swap the oem pins out for custom tool steel as well) with AEB head and most likely moderate 3651 cams and 65mm TB, so stay tuned for that one after this one is done..

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:53 PM 3-11-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:58 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good stuff arnold


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

How Mr. Calado's progress? Forsee him near a dyno anytime soon?


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Al you've done it again. I was going to bolt on an HTA 3076 to my APR 3+ setup and now you have me thinking about hacking up the whole turbo, manifold, downpipe, intake and intercooler piping to make this fit as well as everything else. Ugh I'm going to have to just start over.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_Al you've done it again. I was going to bolt on an HTA 3076 to my APR 3+ setup and now you have me thinking about hacking up the whole turbo, manifold, downpipe, intake and intercooler piping to make this fit as well as everything else. Ugh I'm going to have to just start over.

ill take your hta..how much?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_
ill take your hta..how much?









LOL, I already PM'd him. he hasn't bought it yet.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_
LOL, I already PM'd him. he hasn't bought it yet.









hahah...ahhh i see whats goin on here hahah


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_Al you've done it again. I was going to bolt on an HTA 3076 to my APR 3+ setup and now you have me thinking about hacking up the whole turbo, manifold, downpipe, intake and intercooler piping to make this fit as well as everything else. Ugh I'm going to have to just start over.

Hehe. Did you modify the APR to accept a T3 turbo? Or did you get the HTA in T25 chassis? As for this turbo, I'm currently testing it in vbanded T3 framed .64ar housing and another has it in T3 .63ar. I'm partial to the vband


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

any chance of putting this turbo up against a true 35r???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_any chance of putting this turbo up against a true 35r???

There is going to have to be some preparing of this platform to yield some high boost numbers right now. We'll just concentrate on this for now and see where it goes... As far as the 35R, I've had 5+ yrs experience w/ that turbo, so i have a general idea of the comparison. Since this thing outspools a 3082r in both initial and transient, its safe to say that it will outperform the 35r in that aspect as of now... we'll see about top end


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks again... well this gives me something to think about...but i got my gt3040 so i will just have to make due for now and run it unless i can sell the 3082 and buy the tweener...lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

No modification. I was days away from ordering my HTA T25 but now I'm going back to the drawing board


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RonN)*

Not sure if FP would create a T25 HTA76R configuration...
I may be wrong.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

This all sounds interesting, but I'll wait for real data to be posted.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Brute's new rifle drilled rods on 19mm pins (only way I would put 19mm pinned rods on.
_Modified by [email protected] at 2:58 PM 3-11-2009_

What's the eta on these Arnold?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
What's the eta on these Arnold?

Omar, end of the month or early next


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Omar, end of the month or early next

Please tell me they take tanged bearings...


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (20aeman)*

What's wrong with scats or IE's?


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_What's wrong with scats or IE's?
















What's wrong with the Brutes?


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_What's wrong with scats or IE's?









I remember reading a thread from Arnold some time ago where he spoke of problems trying to re-bush a tapered 19mm rod...i did not go well iirc, and i think that's when he vowed not to use them


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
Please tell me they take tanged bearings...

of course they do.

_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_What's wrong with scats or IE's?









Well, its not so much about what is wrong with them. I dont think alot of you guys have been around, but I was actually the first guy that initiated 'drop in' rods... They were fine at first, but after some time, the pins started giving out.. This had a lot to do w/ the lack of pin oiling, especially if you wanted to turn some RPM's.. Its extremely difficult to rebush these kinds of rods w/ the tapered small end, so lubricating the pin will ensure a much better life cycle and has many other added benefits


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
of course they do.
Well, its not so much about what is wrong with them. I dont think alot of you guys have been around, but I was actually the first guy that initiated 'drop in' rods... They were fine at first, but after some time, the pins started giving out.. This had a lot to do w/ the lack of pin oiling, especially if you wanted to turn some RPM's.. Its extremely difficult to rebush these kinds of rods w/ the tapered small end, so lubricating the pin will ensure a much better life cycle and has many other added benefits

what about the 20mm rods? like the SCATS i have in.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotofgmplease* »_
what about the 20mm rods? like the SCATS i have in.

Those will be available roughly one month later.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
of course they do.
Well, its not so much about what is wrong with them. I dont think alot of you guys have been around, but I was actually the first guy that initiated 'drop in' rods... They were fine at first, but after some time, the pins started giving out.. This had a lot to do w/ the lack of pin oiling, especially if you wanted to turn some RPM's.. Its extremely difficult to rebush these kinds of rods w/ the tapered small end, so lubricating the pin will ensure a much better life cycle and has many other added benefits

God bless my oil squirters.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looking forward to more tweener info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by themachasy at 7:06 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

yeah, more tweener info.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_What's wrong with scats or IE's?

































add rifle drilling and i see now competition.
Just my .02 cents, but what do i know?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

Got brute's coming my way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

killa please correct me if I am wrong but arent the brutes made in the USA too?????


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_killa please correct me if I am wrong but arent the brutes made in the USA too????? 

we couldnt compete w/ some of the rods out there if the material was forged in the USA but they are not sourced through the usual channels ( China and Taiwan) as we need companies that use good consistent tooling techniques and equipment. 
we also needed flexibility in following certain design changes that most conglomerate companies weren't willing to do. With that being said the rifle drilling is all done in the USA. 
Not only does the rods become more expensive from the get-go but then we add the good maching to make sure that you get a rod that will go the distance.
Thanks


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
























add rifle drilling and i see now competition.
Just my .02 cents, but what do i know?

I'm not disputing anything your saying by any means... however... there are alot of guys running some high hp for a while on IEs including myself... and have had no problems... there hasn't been one rod that has broke yet...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_
I'm not disputing anything your saying by any means... however... there are alot of guys running some high hp for a while on IEs including myself... and have had no problems... there hasn't been one rod that has broke yet...

I'm not bashing any product or anyone in particular, I was asked a question and simply replied.
I've made over 500whp on stock rods too, doesn't mean that they would last forever.
Thanks


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
I've made over 500whp on stock rods too, doesn't mean that they would last forever.


Prove it


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

They look nice. Some of the design changes look nice. Though i cant say that im in complete agreement with the thicker bushing. My concern would be that it would "mash out"... Not knocking of course.... But like you, what would i know?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_
I'm not disputing anything your saying by any means... however... there are alot of guys running some high hp for a while on IEs including myself... and have had no problems... there hasn't been one rod that has broke yet...

I'm not sure which rod is used in this comparison, but there are some obvious benefits with the Brute's over the competition. Just a bit more " peace of mind " over the other low cost connecting rods.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

The brute rods look larger and more beefy around the actual wrist pin bushing hole. More area, the other rods seem to be thinner with less material connecting them to the bushing.
They certainly look a little more serious in the other areas the photos point out.
Also, are the brutes going to be cracked or cut?


_Modified by gdoggmoney at 2:43 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_
I'm not disputing anything your saying by any means... however... there are alot of guys running some high hp for a while on IEs including myself... and have had no problems... there hasn't been one rod that has broke yet...

actualy there has been a rod or two thats broken from the place you mentioned..............Its just that some people dont feel the need to b!tch,complain and moan all over the internet when a product thats been pushed to the limits fails








I DO NOT want to turn this thread into the typical Vwflametex.com thread,if anyone wants more info on the issue I HAD feel free to pm me









otherwise back on topic as I'd like to hear how that tweener snail is working out VS a pissing match on rods


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
I'm not sure which rod is used in this comparison, but there are some obvious benefits with the Brute's over the competition. Just a bit more " peace of mind " over the other low cost connecting rods.

Those are scats. There are no real advantages of Brute over IE.
And I agree. I posted up about rods earlier this morning, and edited the post to get more info on the tweener setup. This isn't a rod thread.

_Modified by themachasy at 3:22 PM 3-30-2009_


_Modified by themachasy at 3:27 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Prove it
















Bah







Hater.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_

otherwise back on topic as I'd like to hear how that tweener snail is working out 

x2 ....My mouse pointer has been hovering over the buy it now at pag-parts site for a couple of weeks now..Just would like to see a dyno or something..convince me to spend the money on this vs. a non billet wheel ..


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Bah







Hater.

I am just part of whoretex.com/blogsport









and for more discussion about the brute rods, check this place out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4320345


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_
x2 ....My mouse pointer has been hovering over the buy it now at pag-parts site for a couple of weeks now..Just would like to see a dyno or something..convince me to spend the money on this vs. a non billet wheel ..











vdubguy97 said:


> Notice I dont have a big FOR SALE thread littering the forums? I dont really like pushing things that I dont stand behind hence this is a tester thread. For those that have a boost addiction as deep as mine, I guess it doesnt really matter what I find. They'll most likely want to try it out for themselves. There are quite a few that I would like to try after this for differing wants. This is fun for me, so I dont mind


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


vdubguy97 said:


> Notice I dont have a big FOR SALE thread littering the forums? I dont really like pushing things that I dont stand behind hence this is a tester thread. For those that have a boost addiction as deep as mine, I guess it doesnt really matter what I find. They'll most likely want to try it out for themselves. There are quite a few that I would like to try after this for differing wants. This is fun for me, so I dont mind






vdubguy97 said:


> Arnold I'm not trying to take anything away from you by any means .We would not litter the fourms unless we knew they worked. We have tested them back to back on 2 cars one being a evo other being a vr6 which made [email protected] on a 67 billet and made [email protected] on a 4088R let alone the power band was a crazy improvement the 67 was making [email protected] where the 40R was making [email protected] We are working on a back to back as we speak on a FSI.
> Chris Green


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Arnold I'm not trying to take anything away from you by any means .We would not litter the fourms unless we knew they worked. We have tested them back to back on 2 cars one being a evo other being a vr6 which made [email protected] on a 67 billet and made [email protected] on a 4088R let alone the power band was a crazy improvement the 67 was making [email protected] where the 40R was making [email protected] We are working on a back to back as we speak on a FSI. 
Chris Green


Chris, that wasnt directed at you in particular. I dont see you polluting these forums. My job is not here to police anybody, nor do I have that right here. I've been a precision distributor for around 6+yrs now and their stuff is getting better and better by the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Chris, that wasnt directed at you in particular. I dont see you polluting these forums. My job is not here to police anybody, nor do I have that right here. I've been a precision distributor for around 6+yrs now and their stuff is getting better and better by the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Arnold no big deal I just wanted to post up that we have tried these out and know they work great. I Just put a 67 billet on my S4/VR project trying for 850+.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Arnold no big deal I just wanted to post up that we have tried these out and know they work great. I Just put a 67 billet on my S4/VR project trying for 850+.

i want an S4/24v VR swap







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
i want an S4/24v VR swap







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's an effective way of burning money....probably more effective than having a high dollar prostitute (who gets paid by the hour) slowly marinate a bald eagle (seasoned in cocaine of course) over a diamond encrusted bbq that uses 100 dollar bills instead of coal.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
That's an effective way of burning money....probably more effective than having a high dollar prostitute (who gets paid by the hour) slowly marinate a bald eagle (seasoned in cocaine of course) over a diamond encrusted bbq that uses 100 dollar bills instead of coal.



^^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now thats some funny ish!!!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

So are you saying I should skip my "Hello Spring" barbeque? That bald eagle has been in my freezer for months...


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_So are you saying I should skip my "Hello Spring" barbeque? That bald eagle has been in my freezer for months...

















if im on the guest list ill fly up the good southern bbq sause!!!


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (fouckhest)*

any updates on this turbo?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotofgmplease* »_any updates on this turbo?

Fueling and software situation is being taken care of shortly.. We dont really want to do a test on the current tune that wont support this setup.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Fueling and software situation is being taken care of shortly.. We dont really want to do a test on the current tune that wont support this setup.

I'm itching for results. Good luck with sorting out the fuel


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Fueling and software situation is being taken care of shortly.. We dont really want to do a test on the current tune that wont support this setup.

can you at least give us a hint as to the injector size of the new tune


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_
can you at least give us a hint as to the injector size of the new tune









83, 96 or 115lbs


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*

Almost wish I didnt jump the gun on the 3076r I picked. So many other options I never really knew existed. Bullseye turbos and now this these new wheels. My motors never getting built if I keep eyeing out new turbos







Im addicted to boost too Arnold, dont feel left out


----------



## EUROJUCE (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*

Any updates on this?


----------



## EUROJUCE (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*

Any updates on this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R (EUROJUCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROJUCE* »_Any updates on this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This weekend, we are installing the 1000cc file/injectors so it will be pretty soon. Its an in-between turbo, but it leans more towards the 35R side of it so want to be prepared


----------



## EUROJUCE (May 20, 2002)

So when you guys shake this out and get ready for sale, 630cc would be too small? Would you have to step up to 830 or more?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (EUROJUCE)*

It will need at least that to stretch the turbo out


----------



## EUROJUCE (May 20, 2002)

Cool!!! So get this baby tested out and post it. Can't wait to see it's results!!! I am personally looking for something between the 3076 and the 35 myself and this looks really promising.


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (EUROJUCE)*

I AM SOOO ANXIOUS BUMP!!


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*

i didn't read through all 6 pages if its posted but how much is this turbo going to be?


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (50trim S)*

HTA35R is ~$1700 so it better less then that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i2ickei242* »_HTA35R is ~$1700 so it better less then that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it is but not by much


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

Watch this turbo be very very expensive lol. SO when we gonna see results i am on the verge of buying a turbo... so when when when so i decide?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (zaberayx)*

Depends on if it uses garrett wheels or not. $1475 for a 6262 dbb or with a gt35r turbine wheel its $1600. Since the one here appears to be all PTE, it should be under $1500 which is still more expensive than a traditional garrett, but just look at the benefits


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Depends on if it uses garrett wheels or not. $1475 for a 6262 dbb or with a gt35r turbine wheel its $1600. Since the one here appears to be all PTE, it should be under $1500 which is still more expensive than a traditional garrett, but just look at the benefits

The benefits have yet to be confirmed.


_Modified by DonSupreme at 10:24 AM 5-8-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
Benefits are have yet to be confirmed.

Maybe not on this forum, but plenty on evolutionm.net. Plenty of conclusions can be drawn from the increase in whp, power made on T3 housings, and just looking at the wheels compared to a BW ETT wheel. Its all in the design, not as much the materials and able to have it machined better than casting


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

any update?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (zaberayx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaberayx* »_any update?


X2????


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

curious as well.


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

It must have flopped, or else this thread would be littered with dyno graphs of all sorts.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i2ickei242* »_It must have flopped, or else this thread would be littered with dyno graphs of all sorts.









i dont think so after all arnold is the only one to my knowledge one selling this turbo.....and then look at the HTA turbos they have an even bigger market (evo/subaru) and they have only really begun to shine with in the last year or so but they have been customizing turbos for a few years...........good stuff cost money and some people are just to scared to spend it on something unknown even it is better....but with enough time and exposure things will evolve on there own ..............just my .02 cents...for what it worth if i could sell my brand new 3082 i would buy this turbo (tweener-1)or at least one of the new billet line of precision turbos......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

sorry for the lack of updates. It will be coming soon. Just a little busy, the owner and I at the moment and the engine management is still in a little bit of a transition period. We have a kinked fuel delivery line (due to a misplaced jack somewhere along the line by the previous owner that we discovered), filter has to be changed and 1000cc setup needing to be converted. Car is a daily and ripping right now w/ 630's and 16psi... So far the turbo is fantastic.... Just wanted to get all these things done so we can safely push the turbo to the limits...


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

tweener-1 = the suck!


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i2ickei242* »_tweener-1 = the suck!









what? GTFO http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_
what? GTFO http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

LOL I wish I didn't have to say it but if you and I were testing a turbo and it was giving amazing results, I GUARANTEE we would be posting every log we could! So http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif is appropriate!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i2ickei242* »_
LOL I wish I didn't have to say it but if you and I were testing a turbo and it was giving amazing results, I GUARANTEE we would be posting every log we could! So http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif is appropriate!

how is needing more fuel (fix lines and going to 1kcc injectors) a bad thing?















Did you even read arnolds post? The turbo has only be spun to 16psi which is nothing for this size turbo. Once it sees 25-35psi, you will see the numbers people here are wanting to see. And from what i have seen from precision, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## i2ickei242 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
how is needing more fuel (fix lines and going to 1kcc injectors) a bad thing?
















...that takes more then 2 months?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*

Not everyone has the money or feel the need to drop everything and change everything. Might want to check here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4320421
notice when the last post was....

Still dont understand how need more fuel is a bad thing. Keep in mind this is basically a far better matched 3082r with an improved compressor blade design. Cant see how it couldnt be anything but a good thing. Plus, if you want to find out how nice these new PTE billet turbos are, go see what the evo guys are making with the 6262, 6562, and 6765. Kind of impressive making over 800awhp on a T3 turbo setup. 


_Modified by cincyTT at 11:48 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## GLIdriver14 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

anything new on this?


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i2ickei242* »_
LOL I wish I didn't have to say it but if you and I were testing a turbo and it was giving amazing results, I GUARANTEE we would be posting every log we could! So http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif is appropriate!

positive manifold pressure below 2800rpm
powerband good to 7500rpm
Outspool a 35R
Broken trans
What else do you need to know? car's driven about 55 to 60 miles per day.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (i2ickei242)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i2ickei242* »_
...that takes more then 2 months? 

No, it took less than 10 minutes, Arnold's been lacking in the update department but i can assure you that car car's good, the trans decided to go so it's apart but will be back together quickly.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yep, as paul said, its kinda slow going as we have many obligations b/w the both of us. But as far as the setup is concerned, there were more upgrading then we planned on and w/ our busy schedules, this takes a wee bit of time. IC upgrades, fueling/sw upgrades... will be done soon. Cant go to war w/ a bb gun....


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i'll take any weapon i can get


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_i'll take any weapon i can get

But if you come with a Dual BB 6057 you'll be considered armed and dangerous.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*

hey al i sold my 3082 lol so whats new on the tweener?????


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

bump.... perhaps later this year a tweener is in my future after headwork and such.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I"m sure w/ Waterfest looming - Most shops are scrambling to get work out the door.


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

What a better place to promote and sell this turbo, with results!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (ethorman)*

Still not resting







. Dealing w/ daily responsibilities (we're talking 7 days a week now), working on this b/w every break we can get along w/ two busy ppl's schedules. Had to take care of:
Fuel breather line
Filter
Smoking issue caused by leaky valve stem seals
Fueling conversion (still waiting on upgrade file)
Clutch hydraulics
Bigger IC and 2.5 > 3" custom piping this weekend








But its just about there now to see how nasty this thing is going to be...


----------



## ethorman (Jun 18, 2006)

Awesome AL and good job making sure that everything is taken care of before you can turn up the boost, no sense in blowing a motor, then we just have to wait longer!


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Still not resting







. Dealing w/ daily responsibilities (we're talking 7 days a week now), working on this b/w every break we can get along w/ two busy ppl's schedules. Had to take care of:
Fuel breather line
Filter
Smoking issue caused by leaky valve stem seals
Fueling conversion (still waiting on upgrade file)
Clutch hydraulics
Bigger IC and 2.5 > 3" custom piping this weekend








But its just about there now to see how nasty this thing is going to be...

are we still talking about the 2.0 aeb?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_
are we still talking about the 2.0 aeb?

Yes


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_Updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

might have to wait till 2030 for those...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (krazygti)*

car is actually back together. file is in place. just waiting on the owner...


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_car is actually back together. file is in place. just waiting on the owner...


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: (krazygti)*

Updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_Updates?

UPDATE: Car has 1000cc file. We are fighting misfiring issues on our spare time. Car still feels damn good on 15psi, but right now, its just not ready to put on the rollers


----------



## Bryan on Boost (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope you guys are able to work out the kinks soon. Looking forward to seeing some numbers. Beautiful turbo by the way;-)


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (krazygti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazygti* »_
might have to wait till 2030 for those... 

Are you sure that's not your 1/4 mile time







20.30???


----------



## champ1337 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: (killa)*

Any updates on how the test runs are going??????


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For Arnold








sent ya a pm.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (champ1337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *champ1337* »_Any updates on how the test runs are going??????

They're going


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

can u get these now homie?? like a 3"inlet 3" vband out 3082...would def be better than a standard 3082 correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_can u get these now homie?? like a 3"inlet 3" vband out 3082...would def be better than a standard 3082 correct?

Yes. Here's another 'tweener' that is bigger then 50trim... Beside it, a dead 50trim, but you get the idea..


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i just need something that is exactly like my 3071 soi don't have to change my DP,etc. can't just drop one in.
so i can get this from killa?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_i just need something that is exactly like my 3071 soi don't have to change my DP,etc. can't just drop one in.
so i can get this from killa?

Pretty sure you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmmmm... need a test mule?? lol


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes. Here's another 'tweener' that is bigger then 50trim... Beside it, a dead 50trim, but you get the idea..









mmmm 5557 billet. Someone buy my 35r so i can get a 6057


----------



## theShatteredOne (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I can tell you that when you look at the bare wheel, its got semblence of extended tip technology.. The trim from inducer to base is very aggressive and it incorporates a GT'ish rear wheel which is pretty flowey...

I read that in the voice of a wine taster.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R (theShatteredOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theShatteredOne* »_

I read that in the voice of a wine taster.

Hmm, I keep thinking Stewey.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*

That did sound like a review in the Wine Afficionardo Arnold.. By the way while I'm patronising you I'm enjoying a nice glass of local Chardonay... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Portugese beer over here..
So what's that 55/57 like Arnold?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

wailua wheat from kona brewing here..delicious hawaiian beer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_Portugese beer over here..
So what's that 55/57 like Arnold?

Like a perfect glass of pinoit noir from the remote vineyards of France


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

lol


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Sounds fancy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Actually I've now moved on to some wonderful portugese pinot.. Its an amazing little treat. It has a nice tart to it at first then a nice smooth finish with almost no aftertaste.. Its the cheapest wine I own, but the best by far.. $4.99 a bottle and you'd swear it was ten times that much.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Any chance of this seeing the v-band treatment?


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

Waiting patiently.







Then will send like crazy.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (simon-says)*

Just ordered mine the other day. Ended up getting the 5857 over the 6057 pictured in the orginal post. Rated at 615hp which many people think is really under rated. 
Arnold, any way to get a side by side pic of the stg3 and the new PTE turbine wheel?


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

anything yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dj givv)*

Well, yes there are results. I have a feeling you guys will be seeing something today.


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well, yes there are results. I have a feeling you guys will be seeing something today.









of the stroked 2L? or 1.8


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazygti)*

1.8L


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## Black Ice (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_1.8L

deff be waiting to see this!


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazygti)*

I know a lot of people have been asking Arnold for some results on this turbo, so I figured I would post. I ordered this billet wheel 6057 turbo along with the Pagparts Vbanded kit to replace my old T25 ATP setup. I must say I was very impressed with the proffesionalism, knowledge, and willingness to help from Pagparts. The Techs at USP Motorsports that installed my kit also had nothing but good things to say. They have installed hundreds of turbo kits/upgrades over the years, and claimed this was one of the best quality kits they have installed. So a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Arnold/Pagparts.
So far I couldnt be happier with the results. For what I use the car for, which is daily driving, and 1/4 mile racing, it seems it will work really well. It makes 20 PSI by ~ 4400 RPM, and thus far has made 563 whp. Could probably make close to 600 but maxed out the injectors. Keeping in mind that this is with no added timing, not a 2.0L, no AEB head, and it still has stock cams I think the results are pretty impressive. Here is the link to the dyno/video. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4629363



_Modified by 3071R-GLI at 7:43 AM 11-2-2009_


----------



## Hassenpfeffer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R ([email protected])*

Seems pretty sick! Can't wait to see data on this hybrid.
Al, I know you will log and dyno. But can you/will you produce flow charts?


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R (Hassenpfeffer)*

In it to see numbers on this. 3071R-GLI you should IM a mod and get your SN changed, since you're not even running that turbo anymore! 563-GLI has a nice ring to it








Guys if I ran this turbo, only doing 19mm IE rods, would I be alright? or should I do pistons as well? I'm considering this turbo, a gt3076, or a S256. The max I want to do to the motor right now is rods. Let me know your thoughts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Tweener Billet Snail GT30 > ? > GT35R (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_In it to see numbers on this. 3071R-GLI you should IM a mod and get your SN changed, since you're not even running that turbo anymore!: 
Good point, will check the mods, don't know if I can


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

Think you could fit it in a t25 exhaust housing?


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (austyg243)*

todayyyy being when? im all excited and whatnot


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (dj givv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj givv* »_todayyyy being when? im all excited and whatnot

the owner of the car posted a link a few posts up along with it being on the first page on the forum currently. The turbo is the 6057


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
the owner of the car posted a link a few posts up along with it being on the first page on the forum currently. The turbo is the 6057

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (dj givv)*

sorry for the crappy cell pics.
billet 5857sp journal bearing with 3" vband added


----------



## eastwick897 (Sep 2, 2007)

Can you guys mate these turbos with Tial SS Vbads?


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (eastwick897)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastwick897* »_Can you guys mate these turbos with Tial SS Vbads?

no, but PTE has a cast iron vband housing, and pag can make a custom one as well.


_Modified by 20aeman at 1:59 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*

Pag sells (T3) GT and PTE turbos in v-band....Hey Nathan, I thought the new billets were 7 blade?








I'm still having trouble deciding between the 3071 and the 5557


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Pag sells (T3) GT and PTE turbos in v-band....Hey Nathan, I thought the new billets were 7 blade?








I'm still having trouble deciding between the 3071 and the 5557









Ask 50trimS, he'll help you decide.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Hey Nathan, I thought the new billets were 7 blade?








Not all of them. 5557 and 5857 are 6 blade, 6057 is 7 blade.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*

i am pretty sure the 6057 is the only 7 blade billet compressor wheel in their line up..i could be wrong but i am pretty sure


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*

I could have sworn I saw a pic of a 7-blade 5557...some tech prob just screwed up


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

PF HTA gt3076


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I could have sworn I saw a pic of a 7-blade 5557...some tech prob just screwed up









The 5557, 5857, 6062 and 6262 are all 6 blades where the 6057, 6265 from what i have seen are 7 blade. The 7 blades are suppose to have broader powerbands and the 6 blades are better higher pressure turbos. Part of the reason why the 5857 is only a 75mm compressor wheel and the 6057 has a 82mm wheel and they are only rated ~2lb/min different.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_ I'm still having trouble deciding between the 3071 and the 5557









This is a no brainer. I'd pick a 50 trim over a 3071, let alone the 5557.
DBB 5557 billet would be an awesome turbo, but the price is up there.
Here is a 5457 journal on a cobalt ss/tc lnf motor (conservative tune...they got 400+whp at 22psi eventually):








My car spools about 300rpm later to 20psi...2 liters and direct injection go a long way. 
I think all the 57 turbos will have spool very similar to this...the bigger you go, the later of course. 
Also, I've heard that the sp covers kill some efficiency...like 40whp worth. Another thing to consider.

_Modified by 20aeman at 4:27 AM 12-23-2009_


_Modified by 20aeman at 4:46 AM 12-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

hmmm...i'm having trouble deciding 5857 or 6057 for my 2L....8v







goal: 450whp


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

like franz said to me..go FP HTA


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_like franz said to me..go FP HTA

5mm bigger turbine wheel on the PTE FTW


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

mm, but with the HTA 3076 i do get a 7 blade and i know it has been used repeatedly before on multiple makes/models with great results. and i can get a great price. that's just me though, tweener 7 blade models are too big for what i want. sweet turbo's tho!!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hmmm...i'm having trouble deciding 5857 or 6057 for my 2L....8v







goal: 450whp

use a T3 with a 400 shot of nitrous that will wet you 450 no problem




























just kidding


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
5mm bigger turbine wheel on the PTE FTW

F that HTA 35R







http://store.forcedperformance...bo-FP


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*

delicious!!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_
F that HTA 35R







http://store.forcedperformance...bo-FP 

THe 6057 is a much better suited turbo than a HTA35r. Same size and 7 blade compressor wheel but a 65/57mm turbine wheel. Better spool and more power than any street driven dub needs. Plus its a good bit cheaper. If you need more power, then a 6262 outperforms both 35r HTA's


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

borgwarner is the big power stuff, but also costly.
i would love to go BG but it would require completely changing my dp and such.but for my case, i don't want/need 35r size so HTA3076 is perfect for me.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Vegeta Gti)*

BW's arent any more expensive than a normal GT turbo. Plus if you get into drag size turbos, BW's are cheaper than the GT4X turbos. The Bullseye housing do add a bit to the cost if you go that route. AGP turbo makes T31 housings for the 256 which runs $1000


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_like franz said to me..go FP HTA


pfft nope my FP Red died on me


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*

When is your 5857 setup going to be installed? Looking forward to seeing spool and #'s, it should be a really good setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i too am interested to see a comparison power wise with a 1.8t vs 8v on the same turbo...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (3071R-GLI)*

Since im fabbing up the dp, ic piping, and swapping to a wbo2 harness, it needs to be a few deg warmer out. Plus it will probably take a couple of days. Its been snowy and in the 20's here the past couple weeks. Trying to at least fab up the ic piping here soon. 
It was suppose to be done a few weeks ago but i ended up replacing the front wheel bearings, tie rod ends, and got 4 new tires and an alignment before the first snow.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i too am interested to see a comparison power wise with a 1.8t vs 8v on the same turbo...
 that would be very interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kamahao112)*

u were FP red q?? didn't know that.
if i did go Bw i would DEF go bullseye for sure, but not looking for a drag machine.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_u were FP red q?? didn't know that.
if i did go Bw i would DEF go bullseye for sure, but not looking for a drag machine.


yea it was fun too!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

The 8v heads flow so poorly that they are going to make less power at a given boost level. 
Not sure why you would want to compare them?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_The 8v heads flow so poorly that they are going to make less power at a given boost level. 


well that much is OBVIOUS. How much less is not so obvious.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
well that much is OBVIOUS. How much less is not so obvious.
 not to dig.. but who cares? 1.8t's are old and cheap.. why wate money on an 8v? i just dont get it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_ not to dig.. but who cares? 1.8t's are old and cheap.. why wate money on an 8v? i just dont get it










honda's and their b16 are older and cheaper why waste money on a VW? 
or how bout turbo 4cyl vs turbo v8's?
In the end its all about having fun.
Or if you're like me...its just cuz you're stubborn.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

push that 8v bro, *** the haters, i still love my rev happy 8v roots


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_This is a no brainer. I'd pick a 50 trim over a 3071, let alone the 5557

It might be a good/adequate/etc. turbo but I don't want journal bearing because I want spool like yesterday, I don't mind spending the little extra money (and being "undersized") for the ball bearings and improved tech, and AFAIHH the 5557 is basically an updated 50 trim. I'm debating it because I don't really care about any more than 400whp, but I want a lot of torque since this will be my daily and because I hate lag. The 3071 was locked in until the new Precisions came out because they have more room for growth and will perform at the same level, but since I'm not buying for a while yet I'm still excited to see if Arnold manages to get the new tech onto a 30r frame like he mentioned...


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Yeah, if I wanted nutty torque, I'd do a 2871+e85.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*

I thought about the 2871 but its spool is almost the same as the 3071 and the top-end is crap, and since I'll have a 2.0/bigport/SEM setup pushing a little more air won't hurt anything


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what ever happened with this test?


----------



## iLove2dubb (Feb 3, 2008)

bump?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (iLove2dubb)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## clipt (Feb 18, 2010)

any news here ?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (clipt)*

Im convinced that this thing is a unicorn


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Im convinced that this thing is a unicorn









The org turbo shown was a 6057. Its lifespan has already been lived.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
The org turbo shown was a 6057. Its lifespan has already been lived. 

I have the 6057 that Al spoke about in the begining of the thread, still pulling strong with no issues.
Any questions?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (killa)*

Why yes actually.. PM sent


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Im convinced that this thing is a unicorn








I have been running this turbo for about 8 months now, and posted dyno numbers. Any questions feel free to ask http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Why yes actually.. PM sent









I've had GT30R's, GT35R's all in my personal cars, this turbo has a compressor that can flow as much as the GT35R, hold more pressure as the 35R starts to lose efficiency after 32 psi and a better turbine than the 30R. This fits right in between a 30R and the 35R with better spool than the GT35R and a compressor that can keep up with the turbine demand.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*

thanks guys.. im really up in the air with regards to turbo choice right now.. im doing a 10-1 fsi stroker setup, FWIW.. If you guys have any suggestions PM me







Im feeling guilty about this thread-jack


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
I've had GT30R's, GT35R's all in my personal cars, this turbo has a compressor that can flow as much as the GT35R, hold more pressure as the 35R starts to lose efficiency after 32 psi and a better turbine than the 30R. This fits right in between a 30R and the 35R with better spool than the GT35R and a compressor that can keep up with the turbine demand.


Sorry, I've lost track.. 
which turbo are you meaning? sounds nice
thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
Sorry, I've lost track.. 
which turbo are you meaning? sounds nice
thx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He means the Precision 6057, which is the "tweener" turbo discussed in this thread.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*

to bad this turbo is disconicued ...6057 is dead .....5857 took its place


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (kamahao112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamahao112* »_to bad this turbo is disconicued ...6057 is dead .....5857 took its place

they are rated all of 15hp different, dont think you are missing to much


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
they are rated all of 15hp different, dont think you are missing to much

no stating the fact this thread is about a turbo that is no longer available lol


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

20aeman said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_
> i want an S4/24v VR swap
> 
> 
> ...


God, that's just as funny YEARS later!:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy crap how did you dig this thread up? Santa's giftbag? :laugh:


----------

